# just another adelaide warning



## missllama (Mar 22, 2009)

just thought id post a word of warning again for the south aussies on here

i made a thread the other wk about someone in elizebeth buying dogs and animals then reselling them or using them for breeding them selling them also getting give aways and selling to petshops

shes at it again selling a CHINESE CRESTED PUP 

this time selling because "her son is too rough with her" its only 7wks old, she is still selling the american staffy pups and dad aswel

PLEASE BECAREFUL PEOPLE dont sell animals to people who wont look after them or give them a loving home

and please this doesnt have to turn into a discussion i just want it to be visible for the south aussies on here that this person "kylie from elizebeth" is still out there getting dogs and selling them for money etc

(other pets have been kittens, labs, staffys, amstafs, maltese pup, kelpie and many more every time its a new excuse such as no animals on a rental property or swapping because i want a larger breed of dog etc etc)

just make sure if u sell or give away ur animal that u no its going to someone who will take care of it for life not just a few days or wks and give it the boot


----------



## itbites (Mar 22, 2009)

bump!


----------



## damoztishfank (Mar 22, 2009)

bump bumpity bump bump


----------



## euphorion (Mar 22, 2009)

surely you can get the rspca or animal protection agency onto her? thats just rediculous


----------



## missllama (Mar 22, 2009)

yea i tried contacting them again today but will have to call in the morning because there closed legally i think in s.a ur only alowed 3dogs unless ur registered as a breeder etc, shes goin thru dogs like its not funny! maltese pups these chinese crested pups u name it and shes had it sellin it or sold it! what makes me mad is she ges alot of this stuff for free then tries to sell it to petshops etc to make proffit pretty sick huh.... she was only advertising for an adult staff not long ago for a companion to her dog and now shes got these "show grade" dogs forsale and trying to now sell the dad too... she has that pair of dogs the pups a lab and this chinese crested the kelpie and more still in her care right at this moment because no one has bought them yet... still tryin to sell them she advertises alot on gumtree and other free to advertise sites she always says somethin like my son doesnt get along with the dog or im not alowed them at my new rental house or i dont want the maltese anymore because i want a biger breed of dog (IT WAS ONLY 12WKS OLD) poor thing u should ONLY get a dog if ur POSITIVE u want it for life, she had the nerve to say forsale or swap for another puppy or larger breed of dog
arghhh just makes me so mad coz i no how much i love my dog and i dont no how anyone could be so careless towards theres


----------



## Noongato (Mar 23, 2009)

Ive kidnapped wandering/stray dogs from the park before cos the people who own it use it to breed and thats about it.
Then ive refused to give it back till they agree to feed it properly etc


----------



## Noongato (Mar 23, 2009)

Woops, that was nothing to do with the topic was it?? 

.......Id better go to bed before i make a fool of myself


----------



## missllama (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL bahaha mid start ur own little rspca style thing up lol. slogan
"i will kidnap ur dog unless u look after it properly"


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 23, 2009)

i hate people.........


----------



## euphorion (Mar 23, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> i hate people.........



 yah


----------



## Jarden (Mar 23, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> i hate people.........




lol we all know that disasta


----------



## mark83 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hopefully someone stops hers soon


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 23, 2009)

This is a very common occurance. My mate Danny was selling his first litter of pups which were Boxers. the first lady who came around bought 5, he was very concerned about it but she assured him they were all for family members etc. 3 weeks later he saw them being advertised in the paper, he rang up and got the info on the sly them gave it to her over the phone for being a liar etc. In the end there was little he could do about it, and has been a learning curve for him. Next litter if he does it again will be sold only as pairs or individuals and to people he knows or are referred to him..


----------



## itbites (Mar 23, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Woops, that was nothing to do with the topic was it??
> 
> .......Id better go to bed before i make a fool of myself


 

Bahahaha too late mid


----------



## nabu120 (Mar 23, 2009)

elizabeth lol y doesnt that surprise me

i went there a while back to look at a few birds advertised, went out the back of this blokes house, while tripping over countless broken bikes, scooters, prams, and various other unrecognisable items only to find a filthy overcrowded avery full of countless species of birds, needless to say i said "na your right mate" turned around and left


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Lana.


----------



## missllama (Mar 23, 2009)

ur more then welcome MMM, its not just muts that she sells its stuff she advertises as show dogs etc thats why its so important for people to be careful just because ur spending a heap on a dog DOESNT mean that its coming from a good person or that its been looked after properly or has the blood lines they say it does etc

crank this im sorry about what happend to ur brothers pups, i had a lady once call up and want 4 kittens she is like can u hold them i dont drive but ill get someone to come pick them up because we all want one each... without even looking at them or anything, i just told her sorry there all sold because i knew full well this person hadnt thought it thru yet any of the other people who were supposedly wanting them along with her because none of them had even looked at them or asked anything bout them

ah well ill keep u guys up to date with anything els shes posting every few days she seems to have a new dog forsale ...


----------



## BlindSnake (Mar 23, 2009)

yeh, I cant stand ppl who 'collect' animals, and then sell them when the novelty wears off, the household is not stable or because others in the household never wanted them in the first place and get sick of having to make allowances for the animals.

It makes me mad enough to see ppl who come across a cute [insert animal here] and just have to go and buy one, only to sell it in a few months when its too much work, not enough forethought was put in, or the novelty wanes.
Then the next you hear is that they are going to by a really really cute [insert animal here]
...and the cycle goes on and on, bought animal after sold animal after bought..

The only thing that is worse is to do it for profit..


----------



## missllama (Mar 23, 2009)

just in case anyone els wants to see the adds here are some links to ones she hasn't deleted

[no links please]
*most recent one*


[no links please]*this advert made me sick.*
*12 weeks old* female all white maltese x shih tza girl puppy very loving happy go lucky lil girl she a small breed so wont get heaps big *didnt wonna get rid of her but have no chooise* in the matter her names princess* or ill swap her for a bigger pup or dog* kylie 0434610792 
(i mean honestly THATS HORRIBLE!!!!)


[no links please]
*the add for the puppies she has she was only just advertising not long ago to get one of these and now shes selling the male since she has got her puppies out of him.*

*quotes from other adds *
"_0434610792_. FOR SALE / ADOPTION: *goldie puppies.* 317. FOR SALE / ADOPTION: *shmoodle pups*, Dogs, MALTESE/TOY POODLE.. 35, Days, 600,"

"hello im after a kittern or cat that looks like GARFIELD , toilet trained hopefully and gets alone with KIDS MUST BE A YES and DOGS, KYLIE _0434610792_ . *..."

*
the kelpie, kitten, and other adds were deleted the other wk when i and others posted warnings on the websites about her she left abusive msgs and quickly deleted her adds so people couldnt see what she is really like 

she still has a lab, those two adult dogs, there pups, that chinese dog and others in her care right now so clearly something has to be done and rspca are working on it at the moment

once again please be carefull

cheers


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol, i can see her mobile running hot now !! But not with nice messages..


----------



## missllama (Mar 23, 2009)

woops lol should i delete the numbers? ah well there on the adds anyway so not much i can do about it, the amount of people who cant stand her on the sites she advertises on aswel makes me wonder why she keeps doing it? because im sure she would get ALOT of emails and calls already from people who arnt impressed

like the lady i spoke to, kylie came over to get some rabbits, said how much she liked these birds and bought them and then the next wk the lady saw the birds and rabbits in the petshop thats when she first got caught out then all her other adds poped up and yea... least people know about her now


----------



## missllama (Mar 25, 2009)

[no links please]

ok so now she has even more puppies and another staffy..
this isnt the one that she was showing photos of that she was breeding and then trying to sell the dad... looks totally different... so i gather she has two litters from two females

i didnt think it could get any more rediculous!


----------



## missllama (Mar 25, 2009)

argh even more! but not as recent as that add today....

[no links please]

GOLDIE PUPS


----------



## bulionz (Mar 25, 2009)

o are they getting them for free then selling them


----------



## missllama (Mar 25, 2009)

bulionz said:


> o are they getting them for free then selling them



some of them she does, and by the looks of it she just gets girl dogs breeds them and then gets money and sells the female, she has sold quite a few female dogs now as far as the adds i have seen most have been females...

its a bit of a worry that someone can be so careless


----------



## Mle00 (Mar 25, 2009)

There certainly needs to be tighter regulations regarding the breeding and sale of many animals, guess its down to educated buying and responsible selling ~ tricky when you like to see the best in people


----------



## missllama (Mar 25, 2009)

yea i agree, i think in some states of aus unless ur a registered breeder u HAVE to have ur dog desexed by a certain amount of wks dont u?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 25, 2009)

has this woman got a puppy mill going ?...how are not the RSPCA interested in her ? sounds dodgy as hope it all gets sorted:evil:


----------



## daniel1234 (Mar 25, 2009)

The house behind us has three dogs. Needed to get the permission of all five houses that touched their boundry to get the third one.


----------



## missllama (Mar 25, 2009)

iv notified the rspca i might call them up again today and let them no about the other adds shes posted i dont no whats going on but she really does need to be sorted
i mean if she has to honestly live in a rental property in elizebeth and has 3 kids like she says, how is she affording to feed all these animals! i have no idea...

yea daniel i knew there was laws on having a certain amount of dogs, i bet that person behind u cant have more then 3, im sure thats the law in sa


----------



## daniel1234 (Mar 25, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> iv notified the rspca i might call them up again today and let them no about the other adds shes posted i dont no whats going on but she really does need to be sorted
> i mean if she has to honestly live in a rental property in elizebeth and has 3 kids like she says, how is she affording to feed all these animals! i have no idea...
> 
> yea daniel i knew there was laws on having a certain amount of dogs, i bet that person behind u cant have more then 3, im sure thats the law in sa


 
I think it all get's down to permission from neighbours after the 2nd dog. What about breeders? We had some one two doors up who would always have half a dozen pups at any given time. Anyhoo back to the topic.....


----------



## bk201 (Mar 25, 2009)

how do people know whether the dogs were ever pets she could just go catch strays and try and make a quick buck... 

maybe try and find out where she lives then get the people who own the house involved they might want to know.


----------



## Dragon1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sad, Isn't it.:evil:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 25, 2009)

That woman needs what my dad calls a "good slap upside the noggin", It'd make my day - no - my life, to do the honours:evil:

How could anyone be so heartless? 

The older I get, the less I like people.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Mar 25, 2009)

daniel1234 said:


> I think it all get's down to permission from neighbours after the 2nd dog. What about breeders? We had some one two doors up who would always have half a dozen pups at any given time. Anyhoo back to the topic.....



yeah you can have 2 dogs no worries...but if you want 3 dogs you have to apply to the council and pay a fee to have 3 dogs.....they come out and view your yard to make sure they have shel;ter and the yard is escape proof and then you get your permission...thats what happened with me when i went for my 3rd dog permit......i didnt have to ask neighbours anything...
but if you were to get a 4th dog then you have to ask ever neighbour that joins onto your yard....

any animal under 12 weeks isnt consiodered on the permit either...
*nabu120 wrote*
"elizabeth lol y doesnt that surprise me"

sorry but i take offense to that...i have lived in Elizabeth my whole life and i dont treat my animals anything like this woman.....
i have 3 amstaffs and they are all part of my family........i would never sell them on to make a quick buck.....


----------



## missllama (Mar 25, 2009)

"yeah you can have 2 dogs no worries...but if you want 3 dogs you have to apply to the council and pay a fee to have 3 dogs.....they come out and view your yard to make sure they have shel;ter and the yard is escape proof and then you get your permission...thats what happened with me when i went for my 3rd dog permit......i didnt have to ask neighbours anything...
but if you were to get a 4th dog then you have to ask ever neighbour that joins onto your yard...."

well im sure that she wouldnt have done that considering shes supposedly not even alowed to have dogs at her rental property, i guess i should be calling the elizabeth council, thats what the rspca said today when they got back too me


----------



## missllama (Mar 27, 2009)

Shes still advertising so i thought id bump this again so people are aware that havent seen it yet especially since alot of aps members are from the northern suberbs and thats where shes located


----------



## missllama (May 1, 2009)

once again shes advertising animals... 







*HELLO *
*I HAVE MY BEAUTIFULL BLUE RUSSON BOY 1YEARS OLD NOT DESEXED LOVES KIDS AND OTHER ANIMAL AND DOGS*
*NAMES : TIGER $50 KYLIE 0434610792 *

*SALEING DUE TO REASONS NONE OF MY CATS FOLT.*

*PLUSE GIVE AWAY TORTISHEL FEMALE NOT DESEXED FREE*


----------



## kaylaismyth (May 1, 2009)

And she's wonderful at spelling...

What a sick woman.


----------



## sarah_m (May 1, 2009)

Looks real classy on her profile pic too (shudders!)

Good on you for doing something constructive about it Lana, hopefully someone with the power to do something hears about it soon.
Try and get onto Current Affair in SA


----------



## missllama (May 1, 2009)

its just so sick how many animals this person goes through! 
shes sold so many dogs cats etc its not funny
and by the looks of it she would have got the male cat thinking she could breed him and say that the kittens are from russian blue blood lines etc but has failed, so trying to now sell him.
thats what shes done with the other animals

she did it with the last litter of pups advertised wanting a mate for her dog
-got one
-said that its a purebred from show blood lines when they had pups
-and then after the puppies she advertises him forsale

if it doesnt work she just gives away or sells the animal and tries with another animal

scroll down page 2 of this thread and u will see some of the other advertisements shes made.... 

and the list goes on!


----------



## kharvey5491 (May 5, 2009)

*advertising another animal*

hey guys just thought i would let u all know she has a female lab advertised on gumtree as well now.


----------



## missllama (May 19, 2009)

another add... and to top it off shes doing the whole "ill swap it for this" again ... sick person!

[no links please






*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]staffy x female champain colour 9weeks old great with kids-cats-dogs-even birds walks on a lead even runs around block with you not desexed had all needles kylie 0434610792[/FONT]* 


or swap with a pura white staffy with black eye female .


----------



## missllama (May 19, 2009)

btw kharvey cheers for that this is the add

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]i have a labrador for sale great with my 3 year old son she comes on her second heat on 29 may.......she a really good dog butter could melt in her mouth she exerlent dog i just cant cop right naw with her and everythink atm so im selling her for $250 no less if i cant sell her ill just keep her she so gentle with my son if one was to get hurt it would be goldie lol sms me on 0434610792 i have no internet at the moment so u have to ring or sms me thank i have pic on my phone nearly 1years old kylie0434610792





*


----------



## missllama (May 20, 2009)

i never expected to get this tonight in my inbox!!

*From:* [email protected] have you found a home for the pura blue cat huging your dog looks like my male cat 

i guess she means pure grey cat who knows its the one thats in my dp pic on my profile on aps i advertised for someone to rehome my cat for 6-12 months until our bub is a bit bigger because i dont think its going to be safe having him around the baby etc but no way in hell is my cat going to her!

WHY IS SHE WANTING MORE CATS ANYWAY!? she was just trying to get rid of a few of them grrrr some people! she must think she can get a bit of cash out of him. pathetic!

"*HELLO *
*I HAVE MY BEAUTIFULL BLUE RUSSON BOY 1YEARS OLD NOT DESEXED LOVES KIDS AND OTHER ANIMAL AND DOGS*
*NAMES : TIGER $50 KYLIE 0434610792 *

*SALEING DUE TO REASONS NONE OF MY CATS FOLT.*

*PLUSE GIVE AWAY TORTISHEL FEMALE NOT DESEXED FREE"

*


----------



## Drazzy (May 20, 2009)

Seems like alot of work to make a buck, why doesn't she just get a sales job it's alot easier; and requires less scruples and is legal.


----------



## missllama (May 20, 2009)

Who knows drazzy i think she might have mental issues to be like this i think she might be one of those impulse buyers crossed with someone who is money hungry!

sees something cute has to have it but at the same time is only really thinking about the cute babies and how much money will make out of it!

thats the last straw tho, her wanting my cat ill be making sure now that she finds it very difficult to buy adopt or sell any animals on any sites.


----------



## Drazzy (May 20, 2009)

She can have my cat... she attacks people; I got to warn most visitors.. don't mind the snakes MIND THE CAT


----------



## missllama (May 20, 2009)

lol are u serious haha well my cat that i wanted to find a home for is a sook my dog will be dragging him along by his legs and he sits there and purrs... lol, no way will i give him to someone like her, he would just be used for breeding and then selling, i think shes selling her grey cat because she couldnt get it to breed any by the looks of the other animals shes bought bred and sold... she gets things that look like they could be from a certain breed so she can make a bit more out of it

like mine looks like one of those russian blues or what ever but he isnt, she probably sees it as something she can make more out of


----------



## Australis (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Drazzy (May 20, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> lol are u serious haha well my cat that i wanted to find a home for is a sook my dog will be dragging him along by his legs and he sits there and purrs... lol, no way will i give him to someone like her, he would just be used for breeding and then selling, i think shes selling her grey cat because she couldnt get it to breed any by the looks of the other animals shes bought bred and sold... she gets things that look like they could be from a certain breed so she can make a bit more out of it
> 
> like mine looks like one of those russian blues or what ever but he isnt, she probably sees it as something she can make more out of



That’s no good; cats and dogs need a lot of space and have a high maintenance requirement maybe see if a nursing home will take the cat? He sounds very friendly. 

And my cat she is just weird, I think she has a disability I always give her lots of attention and treats she just hates everything. :|


----------



## Noongato (May 20, 2009)

Why not offer to buy a whatever off her an ask to pick it up from her house. Then tell all the SA peoples theyres a 'torch and pitchfork' day and shut her down. Bahahahaa


----------



## elixer (May 20, 2009)

lol if you have a pitch fork day let me know and ill try to come over from vic to lend a helping hand. this kind of thing makes me physically sick so many animals out there being used and abused by people just cause they can!!! and to put a picture of her son (well you never know with this chick by the sounds of it she could have 'adopted' the child as well) in the pic with a dog to try and make them more appealing there is nothing she wont stoop to :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## missllama (May 20, 2009)

drazzy i never thought of that! i know nursing homes do love to have them the one my great grannys in has two lol

it sounds like a good idea mid lol very tempting

she always posts her animals up with excuses elixer its my baby boys best friend but its just not working blah blah its shocking then she says at the end oh but ill swap it for this type of dog .... for her next breeding project. shocking!


----------



## Dipcdame (May 20, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> i hate people.........



agreed!


----------



## Slytherin (May 20, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> agreed!



Me too!


----------



## Drazzy (May 20, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> agreed!



I am in a giggle loop now.. I hope your happy


----------



## Nethair (May 22, 2009)

this is horrible, its awful to treat animals as money! and i feel sorry for all those poor animals, when an animal changes homes its stress full and they need attention and special care. she obviously has no idea.


----------



## missllama (May 22, 2009)

yea i know how much my dog stresses when michael and or i are away from him, he doesnt like being left with other people he is really attatched to us so i hate to think how many of these animals are getting attatched to her son and her and then getting the boot
its so sad


----------



## missllama (Jun 9, 2009)

Kylie is advertising again -Pets-dogs-puppies-Pure-Alaskan-Malamute-x-labrador-puppies-not-yet-matted-W0QQAdIdZ133644643

"
*Pure Alaskan Malamute breed with pura labrador gold*​ *two be breed in couple of weeks*​ *if interested in pups please contack me by email"
*​
This person is also located in elizebeth, the spelling is shocking just like kylies but i dont think its the same person, although they are selling alot of dogs so just be careful it could be the same person

[they have also advertised dogs on a few other sites apart from these adds

cheers.


----------



## Australis (Jun 11, 2009)

Its almost like your stalking Kylie.


----------



## Stranger (Jun 11, 2009)

SOme People deserve to get hit with the ugly stick... MULTIPLE TIMES.


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 12, 2009)

lol you really are a woman on a mission!


----------



## missllama (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL i dont care i check gumtree all the time in the pet section and i ALWAYS see her adds every time i do i post them on here
like today...
[no links please]

shes posted a few other cats and puppies lately but some of her adds were removed


----------

